# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  My Cutting Cycle Test e/t3/clen starting 1/31/11

## ufc8581

i plan on starting my cycle the 31st i told everyone who helped me critique it id start i post for it and here it is .. ill post progress pics along the way ..thanks for everyone who helped me with this cycle

first off is stats
height- 5'11
weight- 230
age- 25
bf-16%
years lifting - 7 year , 4 years as personal trainer

Diet is as follows and is the same every day
breakfast- 6 egg whites with a cup of brown rice ..317 cal 26g protien 45g carb 2g fat

lunch- 6oz grilled chicken and 2cups broccolli...535cal 54g protien 26g carbs 18g fat

snack- peanut butter sandwich on wheat .. 340cal 13g protien 32g carbs 17g fat

prewrkout meal - 6oz grilled chicken and cup of brown rice.. 547cal 55g protien 44g carbs 15g fat

pwo meal - 2 scoop whey protien power w/ water and banana..345cal 49g protien 35g carbs

dinner- 6oz grilled chicken breast and 2 cups of broccolli..535cal 54g protien 26g carbs 18g fat

late night snack- 2 scoop of casien protien powder... 240cal 48g protien 8g carbs

total---2859 cals 299g protien 216g carbs 70g fat

ok now for my cycle plan 

Test E-- wks 1-10 at 500mg a wk split 250mg on monday AM and 250mg on Thursday PM.. have ldex on hand in case of gyno and plan on running if needed at .5mg eod 

Clen --Plan on running 2 weeks on 2 weeks off through cycle and through PCT
day 1- 40mcg day 57-68- 120mcg
day 2- 80mcg day 69- 80mcg
day 3-14- 120mcg day 70- 40mcg
day 15-28- off 
day 29-42- 120mcg
day 43-56- off
day 57-68- 120mcg
day 69- 80mcg
day 70- 40mcg
clen pct--- day 1-40mcg..day 2- 80mcg..day 3-12- 120mcg day13-80mcg..day14-40mcg

T3--plan on starting at 25mcg and cycling up to 100mcg n back down
Day 1- 25mcg
Day2- 50mcg
day3- 75mcg
days4-20- 100mcg
days21-26-75mcg
days27-32-50mcg
days33-38- 25mcg
days39-42- 12.5mcg

now for pct -- to start 2 weeks after last test injection
Clomid 100/50/50/50
nolva 40/20/20/20

workout schedule
mondays -- shoulders and finish with and hour of cardio
tuesdays -- Back and tri's
wednesday -- legs and finish with an hour of cardio
thursday -- Chest and bi's
Friday -- sometimes work something i feel needs it and abs and then finish with a hour of cardio

----------


## zims

just a quick question... how long of a break should you have been clen /t3 cycles ?

----------


## ufc8581

i am goin by time on equals time off .. so clen im on 2 weeks so im off 2 weeks .. and t3 if was to cycle it idk id say if ur on 6 weeks then off 6 weeks .. but u can run t3 longer than 6 weeks as long as u cycle down off of it like i show in post jus incorporate it to a longer amount of time IMO..

----------


## ufc8581

getting pumped cant wait to run cycle lol.. jus dreading pinning at 2 1/2 cc bc my test is 100mg/ml lol gonna suck but itll be ok lol

----------


## ufc8581

i got before pic took and cant figure out how to post them .. but first pin starts monday morning

----------


## goinglong

Good luck and stay focused. I'll check in to see an updated log of a Test/T3 cycle. I hope you achieve your goals.

----------


## ufc8581

thanks bro .. my weight now is at 225lb cut five pounds this past week before starting cycle

----------


## ufc8581

first pin this morning .. after standing there or 5 mins sweating it i jus did t lol.. and let me tell ya made me feel like a ***** for sweating it lol.. i didnt feel a thing nothing notta zip lol..

----------


## ufc8581

first workout down on cycle had a hell of a shoulder workout ...already felt the clen really got a good sweat goin in workout felt great!!

----------


## ufc8581

day two and the sweats are awesome at 80mcg on the clen ... already down to 218.. and man i know its only the second day but my workout was intense as hell tonight jus felt like i could keeop going and going and going!!

----------


## ufc8581

got a ques today is time for my second pin .. i pinned first on monday around 730 so should i wait till 730 tonight to pin again? im splitting it monday am/thursday pm

----------


## ufc8581

todays my last day of week for workouts but every workout this week has been intense ..im loving it .. past few days havnt seen much weight change but can tell losing body fat

----------


## ufc8581

these sweats from the clen r awesome ..and the sleep is great imguessing that is from the test .. can really tell a loss in body fat ..cant wait till monday to get in the gym again

----------


## ufc8581

third pin this morning .. feeling great so far .. gonna check my bf end of this week .. i can really see a big difference in the bf .. weight has been the same the past few days .. feeling energized like crazy cant wait to hit the weights tonight

----------


## goinglong

ufc,
Any luck with loading photos?

----------


## ufc8581

still cant figure it out bro lol

----------


## ufc8581

begining week 3 .. hunger is through the roof and got a lil bit of moon face but i have liquid dex for that .. cant wait to really feel the week three effects when the test kicks in

----------


## rapidoo15

Best way to upload the pics is go on photobucket.com and convert the pics then upload them on here, i hope that helps because i def want to see the progress.

----------


## ufc8581

wow i jus steped on the scales and i couldnt belive it ... 234lbs .. ive gotten stronger i know lastnight i got 275 on bench 15 reps where i normally only get it 8-10 reps.. i can see the difference in bf drop and i will be gertting before pics up by end of week or beginning of next .. really starting to feel the test kick in and cant wait to watch myself grow .. jus didnt expect to gain weight lol but hey as long as bf drops its all good

----------


## ufc8581

wow i jus set a personal best tonight on squats 585lbs x 15 reps .. i couldnt believe it ..test e has really kicked in

----------


## redz

Any bad sides from the clen ? I have been trying to find a way to use that stuff but it seems that i just get shakes/tremors even at low dose.

----------


## Bigd89

Nice gains. Waiting on the pics

----------


## ufc8581

no i dont get bad sides from the clen .. i like the clen im on my off week at the moment .. 

Bigd .. im gonna get pics up at the end of next week i promise .. my size n strength gains r incredible im loving it bro

----------


## Arem

> wow i jus set a personal best tonight on squats 585lbs x 15 reps .. i couldnt believe it ..test e has really kicked in


Thats an impressive set, should videotape next time. Ever 1 rep max?

----------


## dec11

> wow i jus set a personal best tonight on squats 585lbs x 15 reps .. i couldnt believe it ..test e has really kicked in


265kgs x 15reps??? is tht 585lb a typo? time you were in plifting if your working with that much rep weight

----------


## ufc8581

haha yea i didnt miss type it lol .. everyone in the gym was like mouths dropped lol .. but yea ill get a video next time i go up that high

----------


## dec11

> haha yea i didnt miss type it lol .. everyone in the gym was like mouths dropped lol .. but yea ill get a video next time i go up that high


outa curiousity, whats your dlift like?

----------


## stevey_6t9

> wow i jus set a personal best tonight on squats 585lbs x 15 reps .. i couldnt believe it ..test e has really kicked in


can u video it next time, thats really impressive.

----------


## Bigd89

Ufc8581...is this your first cycle???

----------


## ufc8581

yea its my first cycle

----------


## Standby

get up the pics bro. congratz on the gains cant wait to see the outcome

----------


## rapidoo15

Keep up the good work dude, cant wait to see the outcome.

----------


## ufc8581

thanks guys ill be getting pics up this week promise

----------


## dec11

> thanks guys ill be getting pics up this week promise


rem tht squat vid too!!

----------


## ufc8581

thatll be weds

----------


## ufc8581

the first three pics r from the end of dec from when i first started cutting natty ... the last pic is from tonight im on fourth week now .. ill post better best later this week but this is what i got for now

----------


## ufc8581

im down to about 11% bf now and weighing 233

----------


## ufc8581

as many of u that wanted me to post pic i post them n now no ones comments lol

----------


## rapidoo15

Thats a crazy transformation bro, but post some full body pics also the pic in your avator is you now?

----------


## The Wolfman

Bad pictures, especially the last once.
Show your whole body for a better view. 
You don't look like 11% in the last pictures either, but that could be due to the bad photos.

----------


## ufc8581

yea i know they are bad pics .. and ill get full body pics later this week .. thats jus what i had atm ... well the 11% is from one of them hand held testers which is a piece of crap i kjnow but i started at 20% with it ... everyone in the gym cant belive how much ive grown and cut at the same time .. i know i measured my arms before and they was like 17 n now they are over 18 ...my upper abs are starting to show a lil and lower still has a little bf left to drop but comeing off very nicely .. them love handles are almost gone.. but like i said better pic by end of the week ..

----------


## BgMc31

I would love to see 585 squat for 15. Most of the best strength athletes in the world can't do this. Especially at such a low body weight. Are we talking about real squats, hack squats, some type of machine squats, or you're only going down a couple inches. Video proof, please.

----------


## ufc8581

its squat rack squats bro but now its not full squat i got about half way to about 3/4 way down .. now take a plate off and i can do full squats at 495 for set of 15

----------


## dec11

mate no harm, but im a former national powerlifter and theres no way you are squatting that type of weight, i dont even believe the 495lbs unless you are just bending your knees 1"
i know guys who went european level and dont even squat those sorta reps, sorry but i call BS

----------


## ufc8581

hey u can call it whatever u want bro i really dont care .. u dont have to believe me if u dont want ..thats you i mean really why would i have to lie about the weight have no reason to .. ive always been strong on squats and i say always .. i go heavy as i can and hard as i can sometimes i push my self so hard on legs i almost pass out .. and before i started cycle i could do 4 reps at 495 full squat then each week i was able to do more like first week i got 6 then next i got 9 then the next i push out 15 .. ne ways i dont have to defned myself on a computer this is like my long book .. u can have ur doubts o well

----------


## BgMc31

So you're telling me that at your bodyweight you can rep more than 3 time America's strongest man, Derek Poundstone who struggled with 600 for 7 (tore his quad on the 8th rep)? I'll ask you the same question, why exaggerate your weights? It makes no sense. But your claims are absolutely unbelievable and not only have I been a nationally ranked powerlifter, but I was a nationally ranked strongman as well. I've trained with some of the strongest men on the planet, and those numbers you're suggesting are world class and simply unbelievable. YOu can always shut us all up by posting video.

----------


## dec11

> So you're telling me that at your bodyweight you can rep more than 3 time America's strongest man, Derek Poundstone who struggled with 600 for 7 (tore his quad on the 8th rep)? I'll ask you the same question, why exaggerate your weights? It makes no sense. But your claims are absolutely unbelievable and not only have I been a nationally ranked powerlifter, but I was a nationally ranked strongman as well. I've trained with some of the strongest men on the planet, and those numbers you're suggesting are world class and simply unbelievable. YOu can always shut us all up by posting video.


lol, awaiting the answer to this. OP, you do realise we're not stupid and have been in strength training for a long long time between the two of us?

----------


## ufc8581

yes i do understand this .. and jus to tell u i said at 585 i do not do full reps go re read .. but at 495 i do always get 10-15 full reps .. look first off im not here for a dick measuring competition and if u dont wanna read my post then stay off of it simple as that .. and when i can get someone to video i will ..until then stay off my blog here blowing it up with this bull .. not trying to be a dick but im not lieing to you about all this ... and i did tonight get 10 full reps tonight at 495 jus didnt have no one to video

----------


## BgMc31

Vets like us keep the forum going. It's not just the role of the mods but everyone on here, that keeps this forum a legit place to obtain legit information. Having people post inflated numbers hurts the credibility of the forum. For you to state 585 then backtrack and say they weren't full reps and then claim 495 for full reps, makes you look suspect. Why would you do 585 for half reps? Why didn't you just post 495 for 10-15 initially. No, you posted 585 for 15. 

So no, we won't stay off your thread on anyone else's. If keeping people honest on these forums makes us dicks, so be it. If you want to post inflated numbers, go to bb.com. We take this shit serious around here.

----------


## dec11

> yes i do understand this .. and jus to tell u i said at 585 i do not do full reps go re read .. but at 495 i do always get 10-15 full reps .. look first off im not here for a dick measuring competition and if u dont wanna read my post then stay off of it simple as that .. and when i can get someone to video i will ..until then stay off my blog here blowing it up with this bull .. not trying to be a dick but im not lieing to you about all this ... and i did tonight get 10 full reps tonight at 495 jus didnt have no one to video


what was the point in posting that? we know its not poss mate, and now you've dropped from 15 reps to 10reps on the 495, and i still dont believe that, when i last competed i was 100kg class and i maxed 265kgs(585lb) on squat and on the build up to the comp i struggled to get 5 clean reps on 220kgs. now you're telling me that you can push that weight? no chance, i dont believe on word of it, you are not doing 225kgs(495lb) for 10reps of full squats. with what you're claiming you should be singling 280-300kgs and to get those sort of lifts you'd need to of been plifting for a considerable time.
if i see BS i will call it out

----------


## ufc8581

im not in to agruing ne more with dumba**es .. i really dont care if u believe me or not but ill get the video real soon n shut u f**kers up .. an no i didnt miss lead ne thing ..and i said 495 10-15 reps ..its jus according what part of my workout i do squats if i do at the begging i get 15 if i do towards the end i get 10 .. n 585 max on i can def get more straight max ..in highschool i did weight lifting and i max at comp 495lbs at 185 class .. and i can send a pic of my ring for that and that was 7 years ago

----------


## BgMc31

When the debate is lost, slander becomes the tool of the loser."
— Socrates

So even though we have 10x the weighlifting experience you have, we are dumbasses? Post the vid...

----------


## ufc8581

dude really how many times have i said i will .. and nice quote

----------


## dec11

ok ufc, we'll see you winning worlds strongest man some day soon then.
man, i must have been doing something badly wrong in the 13yrs i competed in plifting

----------


## rapidoo15

Ufc quick one for you taking 500mg a week of the test do you feel as if your body is retaning alot of water? I was looking into trying a little less then 500mg to see how I feel first.

----------


## ufc8581

im running ldex from ar-r and it cleared up the moon face and the bloat .. so 500mg is g2g if u got that on hand in my opinion

----------


## ufc8581

had an awesome chest and bi workout tonight .. pushed 225 for a set of 25 on flat bench ..and pushed the 110s on incline for 6 reps and 2 forced reps

----------


## ufc8581

new pics .. cycle is going great .. awesome strength gains .. really seeing the cuts now

----------


## bezzy

good results matey doing prop t3 and clen myself in two week.

----------


## Enz0

I'm no expert but your last pics don't look like 11% bf to me.

----------


## ufc8581

on pct now .. results was amazing .. down to about 10% bf.. strentgh has dropped a little but not much .. doing a weight meet in june .. im down to about 221 right now looking to cut on up to about 210 and ill be happy .. will post new pics soon

----------


## Boltfan909

Dude, I hate to join the others but I would bet my left nut you aren't putting up that much weight. 

However, great transformation.

----------


## Marman

hey man whats the diet look like to help the clen /t3

----------


## vodkalol

Where is the video?  :Big Grin:

----------

